# I Have No Power



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I wind/hail, lightning storm blew through yesterday evening and we lost power at about 8:45. Strangely, only the five houses to one side of us have also lost power on our block, but my neighbors to the other side of us do have power.

Long story short, they're letting us run a few things in our house. (like refrigerators and freezers) I have an air stone on my FW and my 20 watt RIO 2500. (The pump is supposed to run 55 watts, but I checked with some machine and it runs a modest 20W. Not bad for a 750 GPH pump, huh?)

All of my fish are fine, but I thought I would share.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I finally just saw a ComEd truck driving down mystreet. Hopefully I'll wake up tomorrow with electricity!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmm I'm thinking.....generator. Where I live we have several power outages each year due to the winds comming down the valley from the glacier. Years ago I got one because at -20 it's nice to have heat as well as the tanks running. One of the better purchases I've made in life.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Absolutely. I live in hurricane alley, and almost half the folks down here have generators, (_when they can keep the methheads from stealing them._) Anyway, generators are something nobody ever thinks about until they need one, but they are a fine investment.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We have a generator, but it wasn't working. Thanks though!

Anyways, the power is back on. :fun:


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well i've had my fair share with these and once this has even happened when i was not at home for 2 days neighbour told me the power was out for almost 15 hours but i didn't lose any of my fishes so i was wondering how long can you actually go with no power cause once i've also lost 2 of my blood parrots in a few hours just because the airline came loose in aeration stopped


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

hey on that note does anyone have a remedy for airline coming loose cause it still happens to me on several occasions


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Zip ties do a good job


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

new airline. Throw out the stiff stuff. 

Temp. and stocking will affect how long tanks can go without power. Don't feed when the power is out, maybe even skip meals, clean filters and change water when storms are predicted. No filters=ammonia. If the tank is heavily stocked,water changes during an outage could help. The worst case is when its 100F, there is no AC and no aeration.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

THIS is the thing that determines whether a tank is overstocked or not-- a tank must be able to keep going without power. If it can't, it's overstocked. All the guidelines out there regarding tank stocking densities really only try to help you keep within this limit.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

@emc7
tried that dude i'm talking about new airline only old one kept coming off so i replaced it but it still comes off although not that often

@theoldsalt
how long do you think a properly stocked tank should go the parrot one was overstocked i knew that


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could try heating it. Really its a matter of stretching the airline and getting it far enough on to stay. I have issues with this also, even with new airline and even the new silicone air-line. It is one of the reasons for my 2 filters on each tank rule.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

well i don't have 2 filters but i do have an extra airstone running in my tanks  so that takes care of it hey will the filter going out of business kill the bacteria in it???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When its off, it starts to die. It depends on the flow for food, etc. It won't all die, and will likely bounce back once power is restored in a day or two.


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

That's the reason one should always keep a few battery powered aerators on hand, and a big pack of fresh unopened batteries of course. As for the temps I don't know what to tell you if its 100 degrees without AC, as I live in an area where the summers are almost too cool for my own comfort and all my tanks have always been temperate local species, so just keeping them well aerated during power outages is all that's required here.


----------

